# Rhodium, Palladium, Platinum and Ruthenium.. Selling (needs to be process)



## felixss (Apr 15, 2022)

Hi, I have access to all of this materials in large quantity... I am looking for a processor. 
any one could refer me any company to email them and offer this or is here is any one interested in process this material we have 7k ton of sand that needs to be processed 
please text me or send me your number to a prv mensege so we can talk.

thanks


----------



## orvi (Apr 16, 2022)

If you want to get a real response and offers, you must specify what is that material, composition, PGM percentage etc. Without specs, I doubt somebody will contact you.


----------



## felixss (Apr 18, 2022)

We have an analysis made it by* BUREAU VERITAS COLOMBIA LTDA*
Thanks for the comment

*Rhodium*2.32gr/ton*Platinum*1.60gr/ton*Palladium*1.90gr/ton*Ruthenium*1.10gr/ton


----------



## felixss (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Yggdrasil (Apr 18, 2022)

And…. What is the question?
You have an assay from an assay office that may or may not have a good reputation.
Colombia is good regarding gemstones and ores I know. 
But will you fulfill that quota?


----------



## felixss (Apr 18, 2022)

We are Doing a differences testing from other company, the question was, I am looking to sell or process this material, I not into this business, but I have access to many tons of a good material with a good percentage of PGMs, and I need to relocated to some one who can be interested.
if you or you know who may be interested, if you know about companies I guess mining companies that can refer.

thanks


----------



## Swissgoldrefiner (Apr 18, 2022)

In my opinion the % of precious metal is too low...


----------



## orvi (Apr 18, 2022)

Shipping roughly 7g/ton PGMs is too costly. Maybe within your country, but there is no possibility that you will ship this to US or Europe for sane price. 
Some sort of concentrate will certainly help you to broaden the scope of potential buyers. 100g/ton may be better, but still... I, as a buyer will likely have the PM content in order of %, not ppm


----------



## 4metals (Apr 18, 2022)

The photo you provided of the material does not look promising, it looks like coarse sand scooped up from a river bottom. The material needs to be crushed to at least -80 mesh for a proper fire assay. And some specifics about the geology of the deposit. 
Maybe if you put some effort into sample prep and give more information you may find some useful help. Generally members who just recently join the forum with promise of boundless quantities of material never receive a serious answer. 
Maybe if you are serious you will put some skin in the game.


----------



## orvi (Apr 18, 2022)

First location Colombia, then Florida... Moving fast


----------



## zachy (Apr 18, 2022)

felixss said:


> We have an analysis made it by* BUREAU VERITAS COLOMBIA LTDA*
> Thanks for the comment
> 
> *Rhodium*2.32gr/ton*Platinum*1.60gr/ton*Palladium*1.90gr/ton*Ruthenium*1.10gr/ton


They do not know how to analyze minerals with PGM content, what technique did they use? because if it is XRF it is a false result, in this case it is better to cupellate with Nickel sulfide, the truth is that they are only black choco sands, usually they are spinels with low percentages of PGM. I don't want to discourage you but they are the tailings of some process with dredges in obtaining gold and those sands are very low in metal, and the concentration is complex.


----------



## felixss (Apr 19, 2022)

zachy said:


> They do not know how to analyze minerals with PGM content, what technique did they use? because if it is XRF it is a false result, in this case it is better to cupellate with Nickel sulfide, the truth is that they are only black choco sands, usually they are spinels with low percentages of PGM. I don't want to discourage you but they are the tailings of some process with dredges in obtaining gold and those sands are very low in metal, and the concentration is complex.


thanks Zachy, yes we are working on it now we are doing a new testing with other canadian lab


----------



## zachy (Apr 26, 2022)

felixss said:


> gracias Zachy, sí, estamos trabajando en ello ahora estamos haciendo una nueva prueba con otro laboratorio canadiense


Si, Felix es mejor, en Colombia hay Platino y PGM en el Choco, pero NADIE, sabe analizarlo, ni siquiera INGEOMINAS, son puestos burocraticos y nadie quiere profundizar en el tema, y ese desconociemiento ha perjudicado el pais siempre. EXITOS¡


----------



## cicigul (Dec 25, 2022)

Buying Platinum ore concentrate ?


----------

